# Lagotto Romagnolo/Italian Lagotto



## GinaB (26 April 2010)

Anyone know of any or much about the breed? I met one last night and she was the sweetest thing I have ever met! Only about 8/9 months old but she's going to be trained as a working dog. Unless I steal her first that is!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (26 April 2010)

I know that they're actually a gundog, but in Sweden they're more known for their ability to find truffles. A well known breeder and author of breed books (Renée Sporre-Willes, kennel Cobby's) imported the first Lagotto to Sweden 1995 and it has become a somewhat popular breed in Sweden.

To keep it short, it is described as a happy, somewhat energetic and stubborn breed.


----------



## HerbiesHuman (26 April 2010)

well i have 2 friends who have 1 each and 1 of them also has a lagotto x spinole.

they are great dogs, they do require quite alot of excercise and training both do obedience and agility i believe, and need alot of grooming.

like finnishlapphund said they are used for truffling which i for one think is pretty cool!!

they havent been that long introduced to the uk, i can put you in contact with my friend who'd be able to tell you alot  more if you like?

layla xx


----------



## kirstyhen (26 April 2010)

It's funny you should post this, because we met one whilst out on our walk yesterday!! Dogs of good taste clearly, because she said he had a 'thing' for Spaniels, and they were the only thing he wouldn't recall off! 

I think the thing with all 'unusual' breeds is the tend to be slightly more challenging than the standard Lab or Springer, most of them are certainly slower to mature. The average Lab or Springer can be thrown in at the deep end from an early age and still not go far wrong, whereas the more unusual breeds need to be 3/4 before they can start being considered 'grown up'. 
The other thing is because they have such a small following in the working field, the lines that are aabout tend to be heavily geared towards showing (or truffling ) so you would need to choose your lines carefully, as my Mum learnt all too well with the IWS!

Plus you would have to put up with everyone and their Aunty asking 'Is it a labradoodle/poodle?'


----------



## RLD (26 April 2010)

Hi,

I am the lagotto and spinone/lagotto x owner (Hi Layla!) so should be able to answer any questions you might have.

They are fantastic dogs but like others have mentioned they are probably more challenging than your average lab or spaniel.

I'm not sure I would agree with the description of stubborn though, I guess the lines in Sweden may be different. I would say that the Lagotto is loyal and keen to please but they are very intelligent and can be sensitive so if you make training too heavy they have an 'off' button. Keep it fun and they are quick learners and will do pretty much anything you want.

Lagottos in the UK take part (and have success in) agility, obedience, showing, heel work to music, truffling, working trials, gun dog work... umm think thats it!

I will try to attach a pic:


----------



## RLD (26 April 2010)

Sorry those pics are massive - not sure how to make them smaller??


----------



## CorvusCorax (26 April 2010)

Who cares, they're gorgeous!


----------



## UnaB (26 April 2010)

Someone at my ringcraft class bought one of these last year.  Its cute, but i thought it was a poodle when it first showed up at classes!!

They waited 3 yrs for it and paid a fortune...  But, it is a sweet little dog


----------



## CorvusCorax (26 April 2010)

A lot of gundogs evolved from the poodle/barbet, didn't they?


----------



## GinaB (26 April 2010)

RLD - gorgeosu pictures, thanks for sharing  I was totally smitten with little Bella last night, she was so affectionate and playful! I believe they hope to train her as a gndog. I am more used to easy to work with labs  Wouldn't mind a more challenging dog for my next one though. No spangles though they are soooo common  

I think they had real trouble getting this one, so would it be safe to say they would be classed as rare over here?


----------



## FinnishLapphund (27 April 2010)

RLD said:



			I'm not sure I would agree with the description of stubborn though, I guess the lines in Sweden may be different.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe I was trying to keep myself too short  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  , in Sweden, they are described as stubborn when they're working, if that makes a difference? As in that they don't give up if they don't find e.g. truffles at once, without are stubborn and can persevere trying to find one. 

But as always though, there is individual differences.


----------



## RLD (27 April 2010)

FL - Yes I can see what you mean, they are can be quite determined about things! I think when you said stubborn I had visions of a Lagotto digging heels in and not wanting to do anything! Like you say though there are always individuals with in a breed but most I know are very willing dogs.

CC - Interestingly the Lagotto is thought to be the ancestor to all modern water dogs although I don't know the details. Whilst they are fairly newly 'recognised' there is evidence of them in the region of Romagna right back to 7BC. There is more information on the history of the breed on the GB club website and on the Italian club website.

Gina B - I think at the moment there are about 300 in the UK. There is a waiting list for puppies. I waited about 6 months for Lottie but I think I was quite lucky. I noticed you are in N.Ireland - I think the puppy you met may have been Lottie's as two of her litter went over to Ireland - she would be 7 months old.


----------



## Gladioli (27 April 2010)

oooh beautiful dog.

However I did open the thread expecting it to be about some italian hard parmesan type cheese!

Toddles back off to my revising.


----------



## GinaB (28 April 2010)

I keep trying to PM you RLD but he stupid thing keeps freezing! I think Bella might be one of Lotties pups then! As guy who is currently looking after her while owner is away was saying they collected her off breeder at ferry and there was another puppy but it went to another person?


----------



## RLD (28 April 2010)

I'm pretty sure she must be, I couldn't remember what name the Irish puppies were given by there new owners but I have checked and one was Bella and the other was Bonnie. It's not like they are common either!

The lady that took them half way was Lottie's breeder who was helping me as it was my first experience of breeding. She has taken puppies over the crossing before and the owners were from her wait list so she took them. I wasn't able to go with her so the owners in Ireland were the only ones I never met, although I knew they were good homes as Lottie's breeder is very choosey about who gets a pup!

I'm so glad she is doing well and made a good impression! I had a few updates early on but hadn't heard anything for a while so it is nice to know the pups are taking after their mum and being little charmers!


----------



## GinaB (28 April 2010)

Oh my goodness! Such a small world, how weird is that? She really is such a litle sweetheart, I am totally smitten with her! I will try and get some pictures of her before she leaves my friends house to go back home to her owners.


----------



## RLD (28 April 2010)

It is a small world! I would love to see some pics. I did send all of the owners some paper work with a hint about sending me some pics but I was obviously too subtle! I will have to send an email with a bigger hint!

I have hundreds of pictures of the puppies from new born to 8 weeks so it would be great to see what they look like now.


----------



## Anasha (10 May 2014)

We have an 8 month old Lagotto, he is a bit bossy and needs a firm but loving approach. Quite active and very loving nature. Needs a lot of play to keep him happy.


----------



## Dobiegirl (10 May 2014)

We need to see some photos Anasha.


----------



## Alec Swan (10 May 2014)

RLD said:



			Hi,

I am the lagotto and spinone/lagotto x owner (Hi Layla!) so should be able to answer any questions you might have.

.......

I will try to attach a pic:






Click to expand...

Accepting that this thread is actually 4 years old,  that is an amazing pic.  The dog seems to be very poodle like.

I'm interested to hear that truffles grow,  and are 'hunted'(!) in Sweden.  Can you imagine someone enquiring as to the breed of your dog,  and being able to reply "Oh,  she's a truffle hound"!!

I remain knocked out at the pic!

Alec.


----------



## Anasha (10 May 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...052.1073741846.1250266342&type=1&l=80fd4a5782 Here are some pictures of Mirto.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (10 May 2014)

CaveCanem said:



			A lot of gundogs evolved from the poodle/barbet, didn't they?
		
Click to expand...

I've read that some believes that the ancestors to the Lagotto Romagnolo came to Italy with the Phoenicians, and that the Lagotto Romagnolo could be the origin to many of the European water dogs. I've also read that in Portugal, they believe that the Portuguese Water Dog is the origin to the European water dogs. But what I've read most often, is that some believes that ancestors to todays Barbets are part of the origin to many European water dogs. 
Perhaps one of them is right, maybe none of them are right...


----------



## FinnishLapphund (10 May 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			Accepting that this thread is actually 4 years old,  that is an amazing pic.  The dog seems to be very poodle like.

I'm interested to hear that truffles grow,  and are 'hunted'(!) in Sweden.  Can you imagine someone enquiring as to the breed of your dog,  and being able to reply "Oh,  she's a truffle hound"!!

I remain knocked out at the pic!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

On the Swedish mainland, it only grows some not edible types of truffles, but on the islands Gotland and Öland, the edible black Summer truffle (Tuber aestivum) grows wild. I don't know how much edible truffles that grows on those islands, but I know that on Gotland, there is a few, small companies who e.g. during some parts of the year takes their guests on truffle safaris = truffle hunting.

According to the Swedish Lagotto Romagnolo club, Sweden is the country that have the second biggest number of Lagotto Romagnolo dogs, only Italy has more. So they're somewhat popular amongst Swedish dog owners, but even though I've read that the area in Sweden where they're most popular is on Gotland, as I understand it, the majority of them are not used as truffle hunters (/hounds), without are simply active family dogs.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (10 May 2014)

Anasha said:



https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...052.1073741846.1250266342&type=1&l=80fd4a5782 Here are some pictures of Mirto.
		
Click to expand...

Mirto looks lovely .

I can't decide between which of the following two photos that I like the most.


----------



## Anasha (10 May 2014)

He has just had his summer haircut the day before the pictures were taken. It took us 3 days to drive to Italy, pick him up and drive home again


----------



## Alec Swan (11 May 2014)

Why I should be so drawn to a dog with a yellow eye,  I can't say,  but I am,  and regardless of the breed,  that remains an attractive dog,  to me!  A truffle hound!!

Alec.


----------



## RobT (28 September 2014)

UnaB said:



			Someone at my ringcraft class bought one of these last year.  Its cute, but i thought it was a poodle when it first showed up at classes!!

They waited 3 yrs for it and paid a fortune...  But, it is a sweet little dog 

Click to expand...

Hi - 'paid a fortune' Can you give an idea of how much ? I don't want to raise hopes in my family but would love to go truffle hunting!


----------



## Anasha (29 September 2014)

ours cost us between 1500£ and 3000£ plus transport.


----------



## Bellasophia (29 September 2014)

Here in Italy they range from 200 euro  on e bay type sites to 1000 euro from a show /working kennel who health tests....average price is about 700e for a good dog.
They  often turn up in rescue too.

They are  easily trained,happy ,energetic,and biddable Their  curly coat should be washed and never clipped(scissored twice a year).


----------



## Bellasophia (29 September 2014)

Just have a look,to see range of prices
http://annunci.ebay.it/animali-e-accessori/cani/lagotto/

And here is a pro breeders site
http://www.trifolabianca.it/mojoportal/allevamento-lagotto-romagnolo.aspx


----------



## Alec Swan (29 September 2014)

Advertising puppies?  Via ebay, and on Here?  

You're skating in thin ice,  I'd say!

Alec.


----------



## Bellasophia (29 September 2014)

Ciao Ale...this is italian e bay. LoL..so take it with a bit of salsa piccante....just to show that the lagotto for us is not  a rare breed. I'd never buy a dog on e bay,but wanted to show the huge variance in price...even the lagotto breeders don't all health test,so it's definitely buyer beware.


----------



## Alec Swan (29 September 2014)

Inteso! 

Alec.


----------



## Anasha (22 March 2015)

Dobiegirl said:



			We need to see some photos Anasha.
		
Click to expand...

There are hundreds of pictures on the facebook page "Anne Klinck Ewing", my wife


----------



## arkeba (26 February 2019)

Hi everyone, 
I live in Piedmont (Italy) and I have a Lagotto Romagnolo, for me a great dog! 

Together with Zoe I dedicate myself to the search for truffles ;O)

Are you truffle hunters ? are there in your areas?

Riccardo


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 February 2019)

Ciao, Ricardo! Truffle hunting isnâ€™t very common in the U.K.


----------



## palo1 (27 February 2019)

It would be fantastic if truffles were more easily found here in the UK: there are several breeds of dog that would do well with training!


----------

